# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  GNOME Desktop Wallpaper 1-2

## crystal150986

*GNOME Desktop Wallpaper 1-2*
102 Pics | JPG | 1600x1200 | 220 MB​




*GNOME Desktop Wallpaper 1*
51 Pics | JPG | 1600x1200 | 107.58 Mb




*GNOME Desktop Wallpaper 2*
51 Pics | JPG | 1600x1200 | 113.42 Mb[download][/download]

[CODE]
http://hotfile.com/dl/23628176/20fc4...per_1.rar.htmlhttp://hotfile.com/dl/23628178/8633f...per_2.rar.html

```
[replacer_a][replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=9966

----------

